# Can I attach Nylon 66 Membrane Filter 0 13mm x 0.2um filter to normal syringe



## Ruturaj (Mar 24, 2011)

Can I attach Nylon 66 Membrane Filter 0 13mm x 0.2um filter to normal syringe?
If I couldn't get sterile one Can I make it sterile?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 24, 2011)

much easier to just get a sterile whatman and no point of tring to connect them

i dont know though about making something from non-sterile to sterile..i would assume would have to put through a machine


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 25, 2011)

ok I asked supplier about the filter they are sterile
I will buy filter tommorow also will buy normal syringe


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 25, 2011)

the whatman sterile filter is costly
10X the local filters I am getting


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

look online..they are like $5 a filter..u can get between 50 and 100ml through em


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 25, 2011)

I am from India
there is only one dealer for whatman filters and they are costly(170$ for pack of 50)
I am getting pack of 100 filters for 40$ from another company


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh ok..well goodluck, let us know how it turns out


----------



## Ruturaj (Mar 27, 2011)

got my filter today
company said they are sterile before delivery
but the packing was kind of loose
there was packing of 20 in one carry bag 
I took spirit in one syringe attached the filter
then took 1ml white vinegar and 7.5ml sterile water in another syringe then attached previous filter and tried to inject 1ml in each vial
but the problem was pressure was high in vial so air came back and I couldn't Calculate how much I injected next time I used needle to adjust the pressure
and I was successful to inject 1ml
I injected 50mcg bilaterally (25+25)
I will wait for week to make sure I made the acetic acid sterile
then will start regularly
Will it give fix results about sterility in one week?


----------

